# Puppy Eating Stones



## Phillips1989

we have a 14 week old cocker spaniel. he wont stop picking up and sometimes swallowing the stones in my garden we have chipping so they are fairly large stones.i am worried he is going to get blocked up or choke, can anyone give us some advice please it may result in us having to turf our whole garden.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It's hard trying to stop them.

Dillon not only eats grass he puts it out by the roots and eats that as well, all the plants are pruned whether they needed it or not, I dread to think what he might have swallowed. We have fenced off most of the garden in the hope that next year he will have grown out of it.


----------



## Guest

if he fartes duck:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Guest

I don't know what advice you want but you must stop this somehow. I know a dog that ended up at the vets having an operation because of the selection of stones eaten


----------



## chis

You must try your hardest to stop him from doing it, i lost a 16 week old Pom earlier this year she had a obsession in playing with stones, she became very ill i rushed her to the vets they x rayed her and saw lots of stones in her bowl they had cut her insides she was bleeding really bad she was to far gone and had to be put to sleep,


----------



## sharpeilover

We had this problem a few months back, all 4 of our pups loved stones!

We got an empty 2ltr bottle put egg cup of vinegar in the bottle and filled with water.

We then sprinkled the mix over a few stones and watched very carefully, they went to the stones and had a sniff and walked away, they've not touched a stone since!! 

Try it.:thumbup:


----------



## Phillips1989

if he continues to eat them will he become ill? as many people have different opinions on this....i have been told to mussel him the garden...i feel this is cruel?


----------



## NicoleW

I like sharpeilovers idea with the vinegar in water. I'm gonna try that, wonder if it stops him peeing in places


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Yes if hes eating the stones then its serious. If their too big to pass through hes going to end up having an op to remove them at best. At worse if their sharp they can puncture of rupture something or cause a blockage you might not realise until too late. Do not leave him in the garden alone you are going to have to go out with him. If he goes for the stone interrupt quickly with loud firm no or ahh ahh or clap. When he stops have treats ready show the treat call him and make him sit and give treat. If it works do it everytime. It should if successful become an alternative conditioned behaviour. If this fails then i would muzzle him. However if you have to go this route then you cant just strap it on it has to be introduced properly and slowly. Its not the preffered answer to the problem but it sure as hell is better than a large op or worse. I would also see a behaviourist and use the muzzle only as a short term solution until you do. They can assess him and find other ways to help if need be.


----------



## Quine

NicoleW said:


> I like sharpeilovers idea with the vinegar in water. I'm gonna try that, wonder if it stops him peeing in places


Hi to everyone .this is my first post .our puppy is finding dangerous stuff in what we thought was a pet safe garden daily and loves small stones .We are going to try the vinegar tip thanks
Plus we are to fence off the area which is filled with what we call locally "chuckies" 
Will have to keep him on lead as he is quite a determined minature 
Daschund .the stones are where he does the toilet so will have to rethink that too .Finding him at twelve weeks a mixture of fun and frustration guess that =puppies smile:


----------



## lisaslovelys

A friend of my eldest Daughter has a 2 year old chihuahua that has just had an operation to remove stones that it has eaten and I think she said they found 18 stones  Do not let the dog outside unsupervised and I would block off the area with stones or keep the dog on a lead in the garden so you can stop it from swallowing the stones it can be very serious and also expensive for an operation !!


----------



## Hanwombat

This thread is from 2010!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaslovelys

I noticed but someone has a dog that is eating stones I am sure they posted today on this thread ??


----------



## lisaslovelys

Quine said:


> Hi to everyone .this is my first post .our puppy is finding dangerous stuff in what we thought was a pet safe garden daily and loves small stones .We are going to try the vinegar tip thanks
> Plus we are to fence off the area which is filled with what we call locally "chuckies"
> Will have to keep him on lead as he is quite a determined minature
> Daschund .the stones are where he does the toilet so will have to rethink that too .Finding him at twelve weeks a mixture of fun and frustration guess that =puppies smile:


Yes Here it is  thought it was posted today


----------



## ackerleynelson

Many puppies are addicted to eating stones, it should be prevented as far as possible. Try distracting him with something else. If your dog eats a large pebble take him to the vet to try to induce vomiting. 
1. Replace each stone he picks up with a toy. Simply remove the stone from his mouth and hide it in your pocket. Then give a squeaky toy or a rubber ball in its place.
2. Spray any stones you have in your yard with pet repellent or vinegar.
3. Teach Puppy what the "no" and "leave it" commands mean.


----------



## Wiz201

I also find dogs don't like orange peel, the citrus smell doesn't appeal to them.


----------

